# oasis problem



## MarcoCrt (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi i m new in the forum,
 I tried to mount the oasis kit but something didnt work, initially there was only the 3-position switch that in one of the three made a strange sound similar to a gloomy fuzz, and raising the volume over 70% became mute .
Then it started to stop working even in the central position, and now it only goes to the left position. the other things seem to work, only bandwith I dont feel the difference from one position to another.
I dont understand what I could have done wrong, I checked several times. I will try to unsolder the switch to check it.

What else could it be?
Thanks


----------



## music6000 (Dec 13, 2019)

Did you wait for toggle tabs to cool down between soldering Toggle switch.
You should solder one Pad, PAUSE, Skip the next, Solder next Pad, Wait a Minute!!!
Repeat process to missed Tab.
Remove the Damaged Toggle and for testing, try a jumper wire from Middle Pad to End Pad on PCB to see if it functions, Repeat jumper wire from Middle Pad to opposite End Pad & see if that works


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 13, 2019)

No I did not wait, thank you tomorrow I'll try to do as you said


----------



## music6000 (Dec 14, 2019)

MarcoCrt said:


> No I did not wait, thank you tomorrow I'll try to do as you said


Did you have a Win?


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 15, 2019)

I removed the switch that got ruined by too much heat. without that there is no sound. in the central position + right it works, central + left plays but no gain control that remains at zero.


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 15, 2019)

I must say that during assembly due to misleading instructions I soldered the inverted LED d5 and to remove it it was a disaster, I ruined the PCB at that point, so I connected the LED directly with a wire connecting the left pin of 2n7000 ( q3) with the pin of the IC1 next to the diode d3


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 15, 2019)

should I connect the LED to something else?


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

no the d5 should be between c10 and c11


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sorry, Without pictures it's hard to decipher what is being talked about.
This looks like the alternative's you have.
With a Digital Multi Meter, Do a Continuity check on the ones I highlighted


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

ok today i will do this, but the pcb also has a circuit on the opposite side, is there anything that could be interrupted?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

If it was me, I would place the LED directly on these 2 points underneath.
The LED Long leg (Anode) at 22k Red dot. The short leg (Cathode) at 2N7000 Green dot.


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

that's what I did but it didn't seem to work well, so I moved to the opa2134 pin, but it still doesn't work.
another strange thing is that the LED turns on as soon as I connect the power, even if the foot switch is set to off, and changes intensity by changing the position of the 3-position switch.

I have to check what you were saying before, however it would be useful to have a drawing on the back of the pcb to see if the led connects something even on that side


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

music6000 said:


> If it was me, I would place the LED directly on these 2 points underneath.
> The LED Long leg (Anode) at 22k Red dot. The short leg (Cathode) at 2N7000 Green dot.



I connected the diode, then the opa2134
I will also try with the 22k


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Put a jumper wire from 22k & LED Anode to Q4 2N7000 as pictured.


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Put a jumper wire from 22k & LED Anode to Q4 2N7000 as pictured.


do you mean for the back of the pcb?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, It should work as designed if there is no damage to components.


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

so is it right?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, You got it.


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

sorry but the c12 c11 c10 capacitors in the pin you marked there is the positive pole, is it correct?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 16, 2019)

This is all you need to do as listed above.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 16, 2019)

Maybe next time, try posting Troubleshooting in the Troubleshooting forum, hmmm?


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

I did as you told me but it still doesn't work well, there must be something else or it's all to be thrown away


----------



## MarcoCrt (Dec 16, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Maybe next time, try posting Troubleshooting in the Troubleshooting forum, hmmm?


Ok sorry


----------



## music6000 (Dec 17, 2019)

MarcoCrt said:


> I did as you told me but it still doesn't work well, there must be something else or it's all to be thrown away


Can you do a Continuity test on on the 3 separate Colours  highlighted.


----------

